# NGD: If I named my guitars, I'd call it The Frost Giant



## Ben.Last (Apr 5, 2012)

For the longest time, I've wanted an Iceman. I'm lefty (as you'll soon see, if you didn't know already), so there's pretty much zero options out there for me to get one. So, I went without, slumming it in the land of superstrats and such. Then I started playing 8s. Ohhhh boy, does that every narrow down the selection even more. Then I started paying more and more attention to custom shop possibilities, but, in the US, there's not a whole lot of affordable options that will build you exactly what you want. 

Sometime around the end of last year, I head about Acacia Guitars. They're located in San Diego, and the builds that I'd seen on here looked awesome. So, I got in touch with Scott from Acacia to ask if he could build me, not only a lefty Iceman, but a lefty Iceman 8. Well, it just so happens, Scott IS that awesome. 

8ish weeks later (and for a killer price), I have my guitar. I'm going to have my girlfriend take some actual professional looking pictures (with an actual camera, rather than the cell phone I'm using now) of the thing next time she's over, but, since I don't want to leave you guys hanging any longer. Here's it is:



























Mahogany body
Maple neck
Ebony FB
BKP Warpig
Hipshot bridge and tuners
Volume and tone knobs
I specifically wanted a classic look to it, hence the black with white binding.

It plays great. I need a lot more time dialing in new tones with it; it's vastly different, tonally, from the 8s I've been playing. But, so far, I'm loving it and I'd absolutely do a build with Acacia again. Scott was really good about staying in touch the whole time and really taking my input at every turn. Even when there was a hiccup or 2 with Hipshot and BKP, he took care of it, and, as I wrote, still got me the guitar in 8 weeks. 

The only problem now is that I'm way too shitty of a player to do the guitar justice.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice. Congratulations. I love the single pickup config.

I'm a lefty that happen to start out playing right handed.


----------



## celticelk (Apr 5, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> The only problem now is that I'm way too shitty of a player to do the guitar justice.



Believe me, I know that feeling. =) Congrats on your NGD!


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 5, 2012)

My Iceman 8 gas is devastating. HNGD that thing looks bad ass to the tenth power. I also really dig how sleek their logo is.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Apr 5, 2012)

hell yes, its finally in your hands! it looks amazing and i cant wait to see the pro shots of it! i think you told me before but whats the scale length? 27" or 27.5"?


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 5, 2012)

Agh. Forgot to put that in the specs. Yeah, 27" standard tuning. 

I'd also like to point out, on the review side of things, this is the first 8 I've played that has zero fret buzz.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 5, 2012)

This man approves


----------



## Slamp (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats man, That looks great.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 5, 2012)

Also, it's been a while since I've had a dark, gloss finish guitar. It's so shiny and pretty... what the fuck was I thinking??? Fucking fingerprints EVERYWHEEEERE!!!!


----------



## LtdRay (Apr 5, 2012)

My favorite shape for guitar and i love single humbucker configuration


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 5, 2012)

Amazing, I love it ! Congratulations !


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Apr 5, 2012)

awesome guitar i have a few questions about the body size compared to the normal 6 string iceman. did you have the body made wider in proportion to the seven string neck and about the horn did you have that made longer because with the meshugahh iceman 8's i feel that the horn is too small. I plan on having my own iceman 7 built by ran


----------



## guitarneeraj (Apr 5, 2012)

From my POV it looks like a righty Fireman 

Awesome looking axe though, I'm a big fan of the Iceman shape too! 

Happy NGD!


----------



## Hyacinth (Apr 5, 2012)

It's not even blue!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 5, 2012)

Took me a minute to realize why you said it'd be called the Frost Giant.  Congrats man.


----------



## guitarneeraj (Apr 5, 2012)

MatthewLeisher said:


> It's not even blue!



I now realize how awesome this would look in WHITE, with white bobbins and black poles.


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 5, 2012)

Holy mother of toilet seat, that came out great! Congrats!

Strangely, the headstock actually works with the flow of the Iceman body. It's clear that Scott definitely put a lot of thought into this build.


----------



## nightflameauto (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful and unique guitar. Looks like it'll be a lot of fun to play too. Rock on.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 6, 2012)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> awesome guitar i have a few questions about the body size compared to the normal 6 string iceman. did you have the body made wider in proportion to the seven string neck and about the horn did you have that made longer because with the meshugahh iceman 8's i feel that the horn is too small. I plan on having my own iceman 7 built by ran



Scott did come up with the template from scratch, and he did change the proportions a bit. I don't know exactly what he rejiggered, though, but the lower horn is almost certainly one of the things that he did.



AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Took me a minute to realize why you said it'd be called the Frost Giant.  Congrats man.



It just popped into my head and made total sense. Too bad I don't name my instruments.



guitarneeraj said:


> I now realize how awesome this would look in WHITE, with white bobbins and black poles.



If and when I have him build me a second one, white with black binding is definitely one of the color options I have in mind.


----------



## Zado (Apr 6, 2012)

ponderous boner


----------



## myrtorp (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow! HNGD duuude!


----------



## mhickman2 (Apr 6, 2012)

I love the way the headstock goes with the body. Definitely the best spin on an iceman I've seen. Congrats!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 6, 2012)

It looks awesome I've wanted a iceman since I first saw one, and even more so after seeing the System of a Down one and even more after seeing the Meshuggah ones and this can be added to that last of an even even more. even.........


----------



## Diggi (Apr 6, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 6, 2012)

tell me when you'll sell it !


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 6, 2012)

what a classy guitar. i've always loved the whole tuxedo look on a guitar.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Apr 6, 2012)

Coolest lefty 8 i've seen yet, very jealous.


----------



## Phrygian (Apr 6, 2012)

OMG! That is one crazy lefty! I hereby need one, white with black binding haha! 

Congrats dude, I hope it plays as well as it looks! 

Edit: and uh, ignore the other guy, tell ME if you sell it haha!


----------



## asher (Apr 6, 2012)

That looks really awesome.

What string gauges are you using?


----------



## GazPots (Apr 6, 2012)

A picture is worth a thousand words so here's my thoughts.










I'd buy one of those in a heartbeat if it was a right with a neckpickup. I'm scared to enquire as to how much this is incase i can't stop the GAS. 


Amazing looking guitar, congradulations.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Apr 7, 2012)

CAN I COME TO YOURE HOUSE?!!??!????!????


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow very nice axe, man. I'm not normally into black guitars, but with the white binding and that shape, it totally works. HNGD to ya!


----------



## Seventary (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice, congrats!!!!


----------



## ACG (Apr 7, 2012)

Glad you dig it!


----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 7, 2012)

Damn this things sick, congrats


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 7, 2012)

read that thread for 10 times ! Sometimes I regret I'm not a lefty !


----------



## ACG (Apr 11, 2012)

77zark77 said:


> read that thread for 10 times ! Sometimes I regret I'm not a lefty !




We do build right handed guitars ...


----------



## celticelk (Apr 11, 2012)

Don't take this guitar to a jam with the guy who owns the Hammer of Thor inlay Daemoness. That can't end well. =)


----------



## ACG (Apr 12, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Don't take this guitar to a jam with the guy who owns the Hammer of Thor inlay Daemoness. That can't end well. =)


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 12, 2012)

We need more iceman shaped guitars 6-7-8 string it doesnt matter


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 12, 2012)

that guitar is so hot, damn dude, congrats! is it me or does the iceman shape look so much better when its bigger and has a longer scale?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 12, 2012)

Beuuuuuutiiifull


----------



## Orren (Apr 16, 2012)

From one lefty to another that is excellent! Way to go! 

Orren


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 16, 2012)

That guitar is so fucking sweet man.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Hybrid138 (May 16, 2012)

Took me a while to realize it was left handed Haha. I was thinking right handed fireman too.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 16, 2012)

Gnarly! Acacia does amazing work!


----------



## themike (May 16, 2012)

Congrats on the sweet axe, I really dig what Acacia has been putting out. They have a buckeyeburl that they built for Pat from FFAA that is unreal.


----------



## Nag (May 16, 2012)

sex.


----------



## Fraz (May 16, 2012)

Congrats man! That's a seriously cool body shape!


----------



## shaggydogJV (May 18, 2012)

Thats damn beautiful, even if it was made backwards.


----------



## mot666 (May 18, 2012)

looks good in left. very nice.


----------



## GazPots (May 18, 2012)

I honestly think the Iceman is secretly the best 8 string shape out there but hardly any companies have latched on to it. 


*cough* IBANEZ DO IT NOW! *cough*




Also, that headstock suits that Iceman 8 a lot. Omnomnom indeed.


----------



## fabriarockz (Feb 13, 2013)

Ooooh, so that's what you were talking about... 
Very nice and slick chunck of wood I must say.


btw with tons of delay... happy NGD dude


----------



## obZenity (Feb 13, 2013)

An Iceman 8 is my dream 8 for sure, congrats man. Awesome guitar


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 13, 2013)

I've been all over this guitar when it was first posted and even made reference to it a few times in other threads. I just realized, I never said anything about it, in this thread, until now. I must of been so in my mind, I guess I thought I did.  awesome.

Anywho...

This has already made me spec out an AcaciA Guitar. Awesome job to everyone involved. Congrats.


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh man this thing is gorgeous! It's glad to see dreams still come true, I'm happy for you brotha!


----------



## engage757 (Feb 14, 2013)

I am still not entirely sold on Acacia yet, but I will say this. Their headstock is utter SEX.

That is one gorgeous guitar! I may snag an Acacia eventually, who knows.

HNGD!


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 15, 2013)

That is a monstrous axe. Another belated HNGD! Although I thought it was some light shade of blue when I saw the first three pictures.  In which case the Frost Giant title made even more sense, though I do still find it fitting.


----------



## TIBrent (Feb 15, 2013)

Bad Ass! Man I dig it! HNGD!
-Brent


----------

